# Catering a wedding



## whtkrsdw2 (Jul 23, 2014)

I was asking  to do a wedding receptions for 125 people finger food and a fruit display. and serve the food. How much such I charge to cater.

Thank you

Sterice


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Define finger food. For how long? What time of day? Psssed or display? Without the detatils its impossible to guide you.


----------



## whtkrsdw2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Good Morning Chef

Finger meatball

Chicken salad

Pasta salad

Meat Tray

Veggie Tray

Little Smokier

Chicken Drumettes

Thank you

 Sterice


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

I will suggest you cost out your recipes. Define a selling price for each. Offer a set number of each item and price accordingly. Taxes and grats are options depending on your situation.


----------



## galaxyct (Aug 9, 2014)

I have an excellent spread sheet that will calculate your food costs based on the food volume.  So that you know exactly how much a certain dish costs.  I usually plug in those costs, then based on the final costs I build in my profit margin and go from there.  But yes, it varies so significantly.  Some events I charge an extra 20%. others I go as high as 80-100%.  Depends on the event, venue, logistics, client, staff requirements, etc.

PM me and I can send that to you.  Its just an excellent tool to just have in your arsenal.

- J


----------



## folsomjulie (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the insights and would love to have a copy of your spreadsheet, I'll show you mine if you show me yours  Will go ahead and send over a PM soon. Also in regards to best practices for catering weddings, I have found that Honesty is always the best policy. Weddings are stressful times as it is for couples, and they do appreciate honest upfront, no BS and upfront pricing. They don't mind paying a premium if their guests are full and happy


----------

